# Simple Tractors website won't load?



## junkpile (Nov 22, 2009)

I just tried to go to Simpletractors .com and got a virus software warning for a trojan? It says something about it being an iFrame trojan? 

I tried it at home this morning and got the same thing, so two different virus software programs are seeing it. I use Norton here, but have Avast at home.

Neither will let me go to that page, even if I try to bypass the warning, it still blocks the page as a level one security threat. It was fine two days ago.

Is anyone else having the same problem?

Does anyone know how to contact that page, if there is a problem, they may not know?


----------



## charlieparrish (Aug 24, 2009)

I use AVG and was able to open the web page of Simpletractor but got a pop-up virus warning with file name vietnamtravelportal.com

Charlie


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I got the same warning as you did Charlie. I don't know the administrator of the site but maybe someone could let him know of the problem.


----------



## junkpile (Nov 22, 2009)

It's working again now, a post on another forum says that they upgraded their security settings.


----------

